# "Shock" Leader for Braided Line??



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I've got a Penn 850ss spooled with P Line braid for small sharks, reds, etc for surf fishing. In 2008 I tied my leaders directly to the braid and caught two big bull reds and a small black tip with no issue. I read a lot on here that people use flurocarbon as a "shock" leader to connect the braid and the primary leader. Is this an absolute necessity? I did pick up some 25 lb flurocarbon today if I decide to connect this to my braid set up. Just wanted some feedback.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I use a spider hitch to double braid and then an albright with a 3 turn uni lock.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Fluorocarbon leaders as "shock" leaders isn't as good as monofiliment because fluorocarbon is a harder line with very little stretch. I you want a high impact shock absorber between the hook and the braided line go with mono.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Anymore?? Is it a necessity to use a shock leader with braid line?


----------



## Seminole1 (Dec 22, 2007)

I think sometimes it's easy to make things a little too complicated. I hand tie double drop pomp leaders myself (very easy) and connect them directly to the braid with a small black barrel swivel. Easy to tie, easy to re-rig when needed, and very effective. I fish 2 rods with braid, 2 rods with mono ,and can tell no difference in the number of strikes, one versus the other,or catch ratio. The braid does give a little additional distance which at times makes a difference if the fish are further off the beach.As far as the terminal end goes however, best to keep it simple.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Seminole1 said:


> I think sometimes it's easy to make things a little too complicated. I hand tie double drop pomp leaders myself (very easy) and connect them directly to the braid with a small black barrel swivel. Easy to tie, easy to re-rig when needed, and very effective. I fish 2 rods with braid, 2 rods with mono ,and can tell no difference in the number of strikes, one versus the other,or catch ratio. The braid does give a little additional distance which at times makes a difference if the fish are further off the beach.As far as the terminal end goes however, best to keep it simple.


Thanks for the input


----------

